# What species is this



## Cjwheatley (Dec 7, 2009)

I bought a this piranha as a gold piranha (spilo) got home to find out that its nothing like.
it looks like a diamond Rhom to me but im asking for other opinons. Please help?
What is this fish

http://www.facebook.com/#/photo.php?pid=42...mp;id=720677753


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Pics would help.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

yes it would :laugh:


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Plus this thread is in the wrong forum, you would recieve better input if you add pics and if this thread is moved to the ID forum.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ja said:


> Plus this thread is in the wrong forum, you would recieve better input if you add pics and if this thread is moved to the ID forum.


Zactly.

And pics.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Must be another glass piranha. Seems to be a new species out there lately.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks like a diamond to me.


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

Looks more like S maculatus.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

looks like a dog or goldfish


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

T-wag said:


> looks like a dog or goldfish


 Well its got the transparency of a glass catfish...


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

ok guys thats enough, I am going to close this thread. Now, I just need to find my moderator guide.....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

A moderator still hasn't moved this to the proper forum?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

They all must have been out partying last nite and are now hungover or somthing.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Whats with the Facebook link?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah that was pretty friggin odd.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Hard to tell with the pic but looks like a Mac to me.

See link to mine.

OLD MAC AND CURRENT

SOME SAME SOME DIFF PICS


----------



## Cjwheatley (Dec 7, 2009)

i wish i could get a better pic. but the thing is, it has bright red eyes and no yellow on its anal under the light


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Where's the pic of this fish?


----------



## Cjwheatley (Dec 7, 2009)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...t&id=189318

just took this

hes only 6.5"


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Your link isn't working.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

This is the fish in question? Looks like a rhom or maybe a compressus to me but better more clearer pics would help.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

yea got it from her facebook lol


----------



## Cjwheatley (Dec 7, 2009)

[quote name='Cjwheatley' date='Dec 23 2009, 01:44 PM' post='2469310']
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...t&id=189318

its working on mine try and see


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

The pictures Johnny put up are of Cj's fish. Looks like a rhom to me.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

From those pics it looks like a rhom


----------



## Cjwheatley (Dec 7, 2009)

new pic


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Cjwheatley said:


> new pic


I still say rhom


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Cjwheatley said:


> new pic


From that pic Rhom..I may have been wrong there...your first pic looked just like my Mac.
The link I sent you were diff. lighting.

Good luck either way.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

link doesn't work for me


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

I say rhom too and a nice one at that


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a rhom to me.

Moved


----------



## Cjwheatley (Dec 7, 2009)

sweet i got this guy for $45 dollars at a small fish shop as a gold piranha.
he has one more just like him thats 10" for $55 haha he doesnt know what he has.
i thot he was a rhom but wanted more opinions to be sure
Thank You


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

if look the same but at 10" you should get it.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Cjwheatley said:


> sweet i got this guy for $45 dollars at a small fish shop as a gold piranha.
> he has one more just like him thats 10" for $55 haha he doesnt know what he has.
> i thot he was a rhom but wanted more opinions to be sure
> Thank You


Does he ship


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

I agree with rhom. Any fish that is 10"A is worth at least $55 dollars. I'd buy that thing in a heartbeat.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

why didnt you spend the extra ten dollars?


----------



## Cjwheatley (Dec 7, 2009)

wanted a younger 1 so i could watch him grow over time.
me and the woman are thinking about buying the bigger one and a 125
i wish i could buy and trade that 10" and trade him for caribe and piraya
i really want to build my Pygo shoal BAD!!! i have a 220 and only 8 red bellies in it








i'd deliver the other one for trade and buy him with my own money and pay for gas. cant find caribe
or piraya anywhere


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

check with Shark Aquarium ([email protected])
G is great to deal with, awesome vendor here.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Cjwheatley said:


> wanted a younger 1 so i could watch him grow over time.
> me and the woman are thinking about buying the bigger one and a 125
> i wish i could buy and trade that 10" and trade him for caribe and piraya
> i really want to build my Pygo shoal BAD!!! i have a 220 and only 8 red bellies in it
> ...


SA and AC have Piraya's right now...............and does that pet shop ship??????


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

bigshawn said:


> wanted a younger 1 so i could watch him grow over time.
> me and the woman are thinking about buying the bigger one and a 125
> i wish i could buy and trade that 10" and trade him for caribe and piraya
> i really want to build my Pygo shoal BAD!!! i have a 220 and only 8 red bellies in it
> ...


SA and AC have Piraya's right now...............and does that pet shop ship??????








[/quote]

I doubt it, the guy put Cj's fish in a plastic bag and thought it was gonna make a 2 hour drive home.... lol


----------

